# No puedo conectar el pin 16 a vcc en proteus.



## Bilichis (May 2, 2012)

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo un circuito en Isis con el integrado 74193, la simulacion todo bien, ahora cuando lo paso a Ares no puedo conectar el pin 16 a mi fuente Vcc, si me conecta el pin 8 al gnd, me sale un mensage que dice:cannot add manual connection here, alguien me puede ayudar para poder conectarlo?


----------



## marcos gutierrez (May 13, 2012)

Hola,edita con un conector sil y anda al icono terminal mode tilda Power y Ground editalos como VDD y VSS respectivamente ,espero te sirva te adjunto una imagen


----------



## manolin77 (Jun 16, 2012)

Saludos
Tengo el siguiente componente IC 74HC139 es un integrado de 16 pines y en ISIS solo aparece con 7 pines, se supone que estan ocultos, pero selecciono decompose y no se ven ¿Qúe puedo hacer?.
Quiero tener la certeza que estoy conectando al pin correcto, para realizar el PCB, pero si defino cual es el VCC y el GND  el IC lo reconoce, no hay problema. Es por eso que lo quiero descomponer, si se puede.
Ya revise el PDF arriba mencionado y quería saber si es lo mismo definir al terminal mode -Power- como VCC/VDD y así ya lo reconoce el integrado, porque hay otros integrados como el PIC16C73B que tiene dos  pines VSS, este si se dejo descomponer y mostró los pines.


----------



## Vick (Jun 16, 2012)

Hola:

Muchos de los integrados en Proteus tienen los pines de alimentación ocultos, el programa alimenta los integrados automáticamente es por eso que no se ven.

el 74HC139 realmente tiene 16 pines, no es que en proteus tenga solo 7, es un demultiplexor doble, es decir el integrado tiene 2, si colocas uno de ellos aparece como U1:A significa que es el demux 1, so colocas otro aparece como U1:B es el segundo del mismo integrado.

Si vas a las propiedades del integrado en Proteus veras un botón que dice HIDDEN PINS, si lo presionas veras el nombre de los pines ocultos de alimentación, y es ahí donde los conectará dentro de tu circuito, el pin GND va a tierra y el otro se llama Vcc.

De esta forma al crear el PCB los conectará de forma automática sin  necesidad de que lo hagas en ISIS ni tener que verlos.

Espero que esto resuelva tu duda si no dime y te ayudo un poco más...


----------



## manolin77 (Jun 16, 2012)

Muchas gracias por su respuesta


----------

